# let's play!!!!....



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i think it's  high time for another game around here....maybe based on a game show ...i'm thinking something along the lines of "wait, wait, don't tell me", but about food....maybe a cross between 'jeopardy' and 'wait, wait'...anyone game?  anyone got any ideas?  come on......let's play....we could all use a few laughs these days....before the dog days of summer...

joey


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha ha!  I love NPR's Sunday late-morning/early-afternoon lineup, including "wait wait"!

Very...Cerebral programming - and provides a good break for me from constantly listening to music.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah, sometimes chef we need to unplug the music to see what's going on around us without it being force fed down our gullets from primetime news programs...for me, npr is a great way to do that with bbc news and morning edition etc...and who doesn't love 'car talk' and 'prarie home companion' or 'the splendid table'...i love prepping to npr on sundays...okay, though, back to the game!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Okay, I'll play!

Let me start…



Who knows what this is?

QUICK!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Poi,


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

RIGHT ON PETE!!!

wait wait 

what's on it?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sea Salt!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DING DING DING!!!

That's a three pointer there Pete!!!

Your turn...


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Who spilled turbinado sugar in the can of pretty paint?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude, it’s ONO (delicious)!! 

The more sour the better, I like mine when it has green mold on top, now that’s sour!!! 

Have you tried?

WHO’S UP TO BAT?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ANYBODY?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Heres an easy one......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Geoduck?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope.....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

razor clams?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

where did you get those chefbuba? they look like they are on your sidewalk...are they some sort of slug? is there such a thing as a 'clam slug' ? hmm...yum..a little hot sauce, a little horseradish....

so splain to me this game....is it just picture quizes or can we ask questions too, like where did hot dogs originate? i'm up for anything....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, that's a great question, where Did hot dogs come from? Um,Germany? Like wieners ?
... And s'plan the game my sista' Joey, Pete and I were wishing' it.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't have any clue or any idea of the how to's...i'm only the 'idea' person....i'm not even really very good at games...i just thought it would be fun...maybe you guys can come up with something workable...seems you're doing okay so far....i definately think there should be food questions involved though......

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My laptop is not playing nicely today…

I think your idea of stump the chef/cook is great! Pix, questions, either way and

then maybe add in the WAIT WAIT! Aspect too?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gifMy Sista' Joey, I do not mean to highjack your thread, for sure, you call it.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

no worries kgirl, 

love 'stump the chump 'or a mystery basket, or what can you make form these 5(insert your own #) of ingredients...that sort of game...i'm just trying to get the ball rolling..as i said, i actually  really suck at most games, but i can cook!! come on chefbuba..what are they?

joey


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> razor clams?


 Ding Ding Ding........Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

durangojo said:


> where did you get those chefbuba? they look like they are on your sidewalk...are they some sort of slug? is there such a thing as a 'clam slug' ? hmm...yum..a little hot sauce, a little horseradish....
> 
> so splain to me this game....is it just picture quizes or can we ask questions too, like where did hot dogs originate? i'm up for anything....
> 
> joey


 These were dug on the WA coast, about 2 min from my house.......I had just hosed all the sand off them, they are sitting on a bench.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> ... where did hot dogs originate?...
> 
> joey


HEH!

Nobody answered Joey's question yet!!

How does Joey's suggestion of either ask a question of display a picture 

and then the OP of that post has the option of a "WAIT WAIT" followup to that...

Who's playing?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Wiener" refers to something from Vienna which is in Austria not Germany.

No one knows where hot dogs originated, but there are a lot of wonderful, apocryphal stories. What's important to remember is that when a real men goes to the ball game, he always eats two.





  








monkfish.jpg




__
boar_d_laze


__
Jul 20, 2012








BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

a very ugly fish with a sinus problem?

joey


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks lika a monkfish.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Monkfish,Sea Robin or possibly a form of catfsh


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I go for monk fish as well !!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ok bdl, even peter sagel gives clues.....it has a hard shell like a horseshoe crab right? maybe give us what ocean it swims in.....

joey


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Monkfish for sure


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wiith an UGLY smile


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE WHAT WE USED TO CALL PISS CLAMS


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Monkfish ftw.  Aka lotte.  I love it.

BDL


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Monkfish ( USA ) or Angler fish ( UK ) called Rape in Spanish.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

estofado de pescado.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Jul 22, 2012








What ingredients are in this French Seafood dish ?

*** Prepared by Margaux Cintrano in Puglia, Italia.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margaux, just curious...why are you even making french anything if you are in italy?...is that even legal? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

joey

but since your'e asking, here's what i see...shrimp and maybe lobster,scallops or fish chunks, maybe clams, leeks,chives, pasta, cream, red peppers,artichokes, ...hmmmm maybe saffron, shellfish stock with wine and pehaps a splash of cream


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If it's what I think it is, _Sopa de pescados y mariscos a la vascas_: Mild white fish -- perhaps monkfish (rape, lotte) or maybe sea bass, shrimp, scallops, clams sometimes but I don't see them in your soup, baby octopus, garlic, the usual mirepoix suspects, I think I see some leek or fennel but am not sure, usually tomato pulp but I'm not seeing it here for sure, paprika and/or Espelette, white wine, fish stock and/or chicken stock and/or water, plenty of garlic, best olive oil, herbs including sage, parsley, basil, chives, and rosemary. A controlled amount of saffron. Salt and pepper of course. Lemon juice finish.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

French seafood with no mussels ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

bdl,

should it not have a french name being a french stew?  ragout not sopa oui?

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Oui ,  Bouillabaisse,   which does not have pasta but potatoes.....and to continue....(sorry, had to ice my foot)

The Bouillabaisse is the foundation of a good French stew. At this point , I would take the word French out of the equation and just call it a seafood stew.

For when I hear French stew the following ingredients come to mind : Fish (depending your area), shellfish, potatoes, onions, garlic, tomatoes, bouquet garni, fennel, orange zest, olive oil, egg yolk, thyme, bay leaf, saffron, salt , fresh pepper.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

okay, easy breezy one...

peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers

how many pickled peppers did peter piper pick?

joey


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

1/4 bushel or 2 gallons


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Seafood stew with tubbitinni pasta is a fish pasta fasole of soughts


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

PeteMcCracken said:


> 1/4 bushel or 2 gallons


thanks pete.....i was thinking more specifically of a number....

joey


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting post, but...How did Peter Piper procure pre-picked pre-pickled produce?  Did he pay in pesos? or pennies? or is that presumptuous?

And I'd say about 12 average peppers in a peck. Although if they're pre-pickled, it really depends on how they're packed.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm too pretentious to propose a guess......but I am still speculating......

Petals.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, a peck of pickled peppers probably presumes a quantity inversely proportional to the presumed particular size of peppers involved with the pickling process /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ok smartypants, now say that while holding your tongue! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Perhaps it's preposterous, but if possible, someone needs to place a purchase order of pungent pickled peppers from their preferred purveyor, properly pack them (with the perfect amount of pressure) in a peck for proof, publish the answer, and provide this to prevent us from pondering further. Is that a push or will it placate us pun punks once and for all?

Sidenote: Just a piece of my puny mind, but we should put out a poll to decide if the original poster should be punished...or will that cause panic and pure pandemonium?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll guess 111 peppers


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

forgot to say small pickles, like cornichons.

what do I win ?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

a small barrel?

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so I'd like throw another picture your way





  








DSC00789.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 26, 2012








what is this?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

okay all, let's play again.....ready?......alrighty then, what is this?





  








Photo096.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 23, 2012












  








Photo096.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 23, 2012








and no, it is not burnt...i promise you it's the lighting....and......a new decorating tip perhaps?

okay, just to be fair, and because i can't stand it any longer, and also not to have you think i am a horrible pastry chef....what do these things have in common?





  








Photo100.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 23, 2012











  








Photo099.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 23, 2012








think people will pay more if they know?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bear prints.....Joey, its hard to believe you work so close to bears......I see a racoon and run like .......

Petals.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Great thread. Thanks for posting.

The dish, made in Puglia, Italy is originally French; and it is called Coral & White & has following ingredients ( quite tasty):

100 grams large shrimp

200 grams turbot or seabass or other firm white flesh fish

100 grams sea scallops if available

200 grams salmon

butter

leeks

carrot

Cream

Chives

Have lovely labor day.

Marge.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

What is this Greek classic dish ?





  








POLLO CON LIMON.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 29, 2012


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Petals,

The Coral & White, had been made in Puglia, Italy and it was not Mussel Season. Summertime, is swordfish, squid, calamari, shrimp, sardine, octopus, fresh anchovies, and the "small" types of fish for dredging for Meze and Tapas, small clams called chirlas and rock fish called Urta.

Mussels are in season along with crevettes, large langoustines, red shrimp called Gambas, all types of shrimp or prawns; sea scallops, goose barnacles, razor clams, sea bream, hake and cod; lobsters & crab varieities between November & late February.

Kind regards.

Marge.


----------

